# In WI geklaut: Canyon Torque



## teamo (7. Juli 2012)

Missing: Canyon Torque (graphite grey)

Diese Woche wurde leider unser Keller hier in Wiesbaden aufgebrochen und dabei unter anderem mein Canyon Torque Alpinist gestohlen 

Details zum Bike: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50744

Neben dem Bike wurde auch diverses Werkzeug entwendet: Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel, Park Tool Schlüssel, Werkzeugkoffer.

Falls jemand das Bike oder Teile davon sehen sollte, dann gebt mir bitte Bescheid. Danke!


----------



## SEB92 (29. Oktober 2012)

Bin eben im Netz hierauf gestoßen:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...yon-cross-bike-einzelstueck/82507494-217-5318

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr so aus wie auf deinem Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (29. Oktober 2012)

da stimmt echt jedes detail. die pedale sind auch gleich,
canyons werden ohne pedale ausgeliefert, kann kaum ein zufall sein.

der preis ist auch sehr billig


----------



## Nduro (29. Oktober 2012)

Da würde ich mal sagen Treffer.
Schaltest du die Polizei ein, würde mich echt mal interessieren wie das weitergeht


----------



## talybont (29. Oktober 2012)

Wahnsinn, wenn dass das richtige Bike ist, muss man am Verstand der Gauner zweifeln. Überhaupt keine Ahnung, was sie da haben und dann noch so offen anbieten.

Polizei einschalten und Attacke!


----------



## teamo (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das ist definitv ein Volltreffer - vielen Dank für die Mithilfe!
Die Polizei weiß Bescheid und geht die Sache an - bin auch gespannt, ob ich das Bike wirklich noch mal wiedersehe.


----------



## SEB92 (29. Oktober 2012)

Wär echt cool wenn da was bei rauskommen würde - Viel Glück!


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Oktober 2012)

Geile Sache! Viel Glück!


----------



## DirkF. (29. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ja wohl der absolute Oberhammer !!!

Hoffentlich kriegst Du den Kerl


----------



## Sparcy (29. Oktober 2012)

Der scheint ja voll asozial zu sein... 
Schaut Euch mal auf den Bilden die Bude genauer an :kotz:
Die reinste Müllhalde...
Danach würde ich das Bike erst mal dekontaminieren 
Übrigens, eine super Sache, dass das Bike wieder zu seinem Besitzer kommt


----------



## BikeFum (29. Oktober 2012)

hmm, wenn man schon so wenig Ahnung hat, macht man sich dann die Mühe die Griffe zu tauschen? Vorher grün, jetzt schwarz ???? Genauso beim Sattel. Ich hab jetzt nicht so die Ahnung von dem Bike, aber wenn man Google Bildersuche bemüht sind meistens diese Pedale montiert.

Nicht falsch verstehen, wenn es das Bike ist, pack ihn bei den Eiern! Ich würde mich mal zu ner Vor-Ort-Besichtigung anmelden. Wenns passt das Ding einfach mitnehmen!

Der Preis is natürlich sehr verdächtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torque2009 (30. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn das wirklich dein Bike ist dann muss du SEB92 einen ausgeben! xD


----------



## skaster (30. Oktober 2012)

BikeFum schrieb:


> hmm, wenn man schon so wenig Ahnung hat, macht man sich dann die Mühe die Griffe zu tauschen? Vorher grün, jetzt schwarz ???? Genauso beim Sattel. Ich hab jetzt nicht so die Ahnung von dem Bike, aber wenn man Google Bildersuche bemüht sind meistens diese Pedale montiert.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen, wenn es das Bike ist, pack ihn bei den Eiern! Ich würde mich mal zu ner Vor-Ort-Besichtigung anmelden. Wenns passt das Ding einfach mitnehmen!
> 
> Der Preis is natürlich sehr verdächtig!


 Also, der Sattel sieht mir gleich aus. Bei den Griffen sind die grünen nur auf dem Juli Bild, das Bild aus Mai zeigt das Rad mit schwarzen Griffen und blau-elox Klemmringen. Und falls das Rad jetzt auch noch XTR-Kettenblätter hat, glaub ich nicht mehr an einen Zufall. Die kann man aber nicht so wirklich auf den eBäh Bildern identifizieren, XT ist es aber nicht.


----------



## CrossX (30. Oktober 2012)

Hatte das Bike auch die Kettenführung von Bionicon oder ein Nachbau davon? Sowas bastelt doch kein Dieb dran oder?


----------



## teamo (30. Oktober 2012)

Noch mal Danke für die vielen Hinweise!

Ja, es ist definitiv das geklaute Bike - die modifizierten Teile wie Sixpack-Lenker, Specialized-Sattel und Toxoholics-Aufkleber  passen 1:1
(s. Original-Foto http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1161030)
Die Kettenführung (C-Guide) war auf dem Original-Foto noch nicht dran.

Die Polizei ist seit gestern aktiv und kümmert sich darum - hat aber auch dringend von jeglicher Privat-Initiative abgeraten.

Ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt was dabei rauskommt und erstatte Bericht, sobald sich etwas getan hat.


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Oktober 2012)

Da drück´ich doch mal dicke die Daumen!!


----------



## BikeFum (30. Oktober 2012)

skaster schrieb:


> Bei den Griffen sind die grünen nur auf dem Juli Bild, das Bild aus Mai zeigt das Rad mit schwarzen Griffen und blau-elox Klemmringen.



Okay, hast recht, ich nehm alles zurück. Hatte nur das Juli-Bild angeschaut. Sorry.




teamo schrieb:


> Noch mal Danke für die vielen Hinweise!
> 
> Ja, es ist definitiv das geklaute Bike - die modifizierten Teile wie  Sixpack-Lenker, Specialized-Sattel und Toxoholics-Aufkleber
> 
> ...




Na dann Glückwunsch. Wollen wir hoffen dass die Polizei schneller bei ihm vor der Tür steht als der Dieb das Fahrrad verkauft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taru (31. Oktober 2012)

Hoffen wir mal nicht, dass der Kerl den Thread hier liest  



High Five Seb! Gute Arbeit.


----------



## DirkF. (31. Oktober 2012)

Jo Nabend . 

Anscheinend wohl nicht , sonst wäre das " Angebot "  nicht mehr online ! 

Bin echt mal darauf gespannt wie das ausgeht


----------



## Micha-L (31. Oktober 2012)

Wann gedenkt die Polizei denn hier tätig zu werden? In 3 Monaten?


----------



## DirkF. (1. November 2012)

Gibts dazu immer noch nix neues zu hören ?


----------



## teamo (1. November 2012)

Die Staatsanwaltschaft ist aktiv - mehr hab ich bislang noch nicht rausbekommen. Don't call us - we call you...

Ich hatte Glück, dass die Versicherung damals bezahlt hat und ich recht schnell wieder einen fahrbaren Untersatz bekommen hab. Wäre trotzdem extrem ärgerlich, wenn so ein Fall nicht zügig aufgeklärt werden kann.


----------



## Fubbes (3. November 2012)

Interessanter Thread.
 @SEB92
Wie erinnert man sich nach fast 4 Monaten noch an so eine Meldung hier im IBC?
Toll, dass es so aufmerksame Leser gibt.


----------



## SEB92 (3. November 2012)

@Fubbes
Ich hab nach gebrauchten Bikes gesucht, weil ich noch ein paar Teile für meins brauche und das kam mir extrem günstig vor. Deshalb einfach mal "canyon torque mainz gestohlen" gegoogelt und kam sofort auf den Thread hier. War also nicht ganz so aufmerksam


----------



## Mithras (5. November 2012)

fÃ¼r 700â¬ VHB setzt ers rein oO .. meine Fresse .. das riecht ja schon kilometerweit ...


----------



## Xah88 (5. November 2012)

Von wegen nicht selbst handeln...ich wäre da am selben tag mit vielen Freunden des Baseballsports (die gerade alle Jahresabschluss feiern und deswegen die Sportausrüstung mithaben) aufgetaucht und hätte es wieder mitgenommen....

Aber echt geil, dass es wieder gefunden wurde !!! Und ein echt dummer Dieb....


----------



## Matze1983 (5. November 2012)

Sogar die Anzeige riecht nach Verbrechen...
Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es gut ausgeht, bitte hier Neuigkeiten posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (5. November 2012)

Was bedeutet das denn, wenn das Rad wieder auftaucht? Versicherung zurückzahlen? Sicher nicht, hoffe ich.

Generell ist es ja so, dass es mit entsprechender Versicherung nicht unbedingt eine Katastrophe ist, wenn ein Bike geklaut wird.
Ich bin auf die Art mal eines mit viel zu großen Rahmen los geworden ...


----------



## Rynn94 (5. November 2012)

Was bitte ist denn das für ein Idiot?
Wenn man schon sein Diebesgut verhökern will, dann könnte man wenigstens auf eine gewisse Authentizität achten. 
Da weiß man gar nicht was armseliger ist, der Diebstahl an sich, oder dieser stümperhafte Versuch es zu verkaufen.

Hoffe es klärt sich schnell auf...


----------



## Rockside (5. November 2012)

Kannst ja noch ein paar Ratschläge geben.


----------



## DirkF. (12. November 2012)

Jo Hi zusammen .

Gibts was neues von Unseren Ordnungshütern zu berichten


----------



## FeliXtreme (16. November 2012)

Du kannst ja mal fragen wo genau er wohnt bezüglich Probefahrt. Aber mitnehmen kann man es dann aus rechtlichen Gründen wohl auch nicht einfach...
Wenn das Bike verkauft werden würde, wäre der Kaufvertrag, auch wenn er nicht der Eigentümer ist gültig.


----------



## DerFalke (16. November 2012)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Wenn das Bike verkauft werden würde, wäre der Kaufvertrag, auch wenn er nicht der Eigentümer ist gültig.



Nein. Der Käufer verliert bei Diebes- und Hehlerware immer. Geld und gekaufte Ware. Man kann daran nämlich kein Eigentum erwerben, auch nicht gutgläubig.


----------



## dickerbert (16. November 2012)

Das isteine rechtliche Spitzfindigkeit: der Kaufvertrag ist gültig, aber der Eigentumserwerb nichtig ^^
Der Käufer hat dadurch einen Anspruch gegenüber dem Verkäufer, nicht aber gegenüber dem Eigentümer. Ihr habt also beide Recht, obwohl ihr wohl dachtet, euch zu widersprechen ^^

Ich denke, ich würde es drauf ankommen lassen und es einfach mitnehmen (wenn er die Adresse rausrückt und nicht aussieht wie Klitschko). Was soll er machen? Die Polizei rufen? ;-)


----------



## DerFalke (16. November 2012)

Ja, du hast recht. Leider muss die Leistung aus dem Kaufvertrag dann aber zivilrechtlich eingeklagt werden. 
Die wenigsten Diebe werden freiwillig Geld zurückgeben oder eine gleichwertige Ware liefern.


----------



## Rockside (16. November 2012)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich würde es drauf ankommen lassen und es einfach mitnehmen (wenn er die Adresse rausrückt und nicht aussieht wie Klitschko). Was soll er machen? Die Polizei rufen? ;-)


Wenn Du das Bike einfach mitnimmst, könnte das für Dich aber auch ganz blöd ausgehen.

Stell Dir vor, Du meintest, das wäre das gestohlene Bike, und am Ende war's tatsächlich ein anderes das dem gestohlenen Bike täuschend ähnlich sieht. Dann hättest Du rechtlich einen 'Raub' begangen. Besser wäre es wahrscheinlich den Typen festzuhalten und die Polizei zur Klärung des Sachverhalts anzurufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (16. November 2012)

Ganz sauber ist die Sache nicht, das ist wahr. Und ich vermute mal, er wird das Bike auch nicht kampflos hergeben ^^
Aber wahrscheinlich wird sich die Sache eh noch hinziehen. Selbst wenn das Bike mittlerweile von der Polizei abgeholt wurde, steht es sicher erstmal noch ein Jahr bei der Staatsanwaltschaft als Beweismittel, wenn sie einen großen Fisch gefangen haben. 
Das würde zumindest erklären, wieso hier keine Rückmeldung mehr kommt.


----------



## Freeride79 (16. November 2012)

.


----------



## Taru (16. November 2012)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Ganz sauber ist die Sache nicht, das ist wahr. Und ich vermute mal, er wird das Bike auch nicht kampflos hergeben ^^
> Aber wahrscheinlich wird sich die Sache eh noch hinziehen. Selbst wenn das Bike mittlerweile von der Polizei abgeholt wurde, steht es sicher erstmal noch ein Jahr bei der Staatsanwaltschaft als Beweismittel, wenn sie einen großen Fisch gefangen haben.
> Das würde zumindest erklären, wieso hier keine Rückmeldung mehr kommt.



Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass Canyon unter Sitzrohr am Rahmen ne Serien-Nummer hat. Damit kannste das ja eindeutig identifizieren obs deins ist. Falls teamo die Nummer nicht mehr hat, ich denke Canyon würde da helfen...


----------



## DirkF. (16. November 2012)

Taru schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass Canyon unter Sitzrohr am Rahmen ne Serien-Nummer hat. Damit kannste das ja eindeutig identifizieren obs deins ist. Falls teamo die Nummer nicht mehr hat, ich denke Canyon würde da helfen...


 
Jo Hi . 

Genauso kann doch jedes Bike identifiziert werden .
Wenn die Seriennummer rausgemacht wurde , wirds schwieriger . 
Auch steht im Canyon Kaufvertrag ( Rechnung ) normal die Nummer mit drinn ! 
Ich weiß nicht warum es so lange dauert ?


----------



## DirkF. (16. November 2012)

Axo , noch einer . 

Wenn der ehemalige Besitzer sich ganz sicher ist , das es sich dabei um SEIN geklautes Bike handelt ................. 
Ich würde mit dem Verkäufer in Kontakt treten , ne Probefahrt machen und direkt bei der Polizei damit erscheinen


----------



## FeliXtreme (17. November 2012)

Ich würde die Probefahrt machen und jemanden vll 1-2 Leute als Rückendeckung mitnehmen, die dezent im Auto/ Sichtweite warten bis du das bike hast und dem Verkäufer Bilder von deinem Rad zeigen und ihn zur Rede stellen und ihn mit einem möglichen Anruf bei der Polizei unter Druck setzen und das ganze mit Ton iwie filmen. Dann würde ich die Polizei rufen und das bike erstmal zurückhalten....

Du kannst aber erstmal zur Polizei gehn und fragen wie du dich Verhalten sollst wenn du die Adresse hast und sagen, dass dich als Käufer ausgeben würdest....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (17. November 2012)

Also wenn die Polizei sich nicht schon längst selbst als Käufer ausgegeben hat um das Bike abzuholen, weiß ich auch nicht mehr..... 
Mit IP-Rückverfolgung durch Ebay Kleinanzeigen werden sie wohl nicht ans Ziel kommen. Bei Kleinanzeigen muss man ja nicht mehr als ne Mail-Adresse eingeben...

Wie gesagt, ich vermute das Bike steht schon beim Staatsanwalt und bis zum nächsten Winter müssen wir da nicht mit einer Rückmeldung rechnen. Dass teamo die Klappe hält, um den Dieb nicht über das laufende Verfahren zu informieren, sollte wohl auch verständlich sein. Das sind Dinge, die nicht in die Öffentlichkeit gehören.


----------



## LeeOswald (19. November 2012)

> ich habe das Einzelstück zum Geburtstag bekommen



Interessant das der verehrte Schenker gleich noch Lenker, Pedale und Sattel gewechselt hat. Vobildlich


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

Gibts eigentlich schon etwas Neues?


----------



## Matze1983 (28. Februar 2013)

Oder jetzt was Neues?


----------



## teamo (28. Februar 2013)

Leider gibt es noch immer keine Fortschritte - das ist wirklich ein Trauerspiel...

Ich bin zwar nach wie vor in Kontakt mit der Polizei, aber es dauert anscheinend geschlagene 3 Monate, bis bei der Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft überhaupt mal IP-Adresse bzw. Anschrift vorliegen und es dann weiter gehen kann. Damit dürfte dem Anbieter/Dieb dann wohl nichts mehr nachzuweisen sein.

Wenn das Bike nicht versichert gewesen wäre würde ich mich wahrscheinlich tierisch ärgern. So bleibt "nur" der erschütterte Glaube in die Wirksamkeit der Polizeiarbeit und die Vorfreude auf die neue Bike-Saison


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Februar 2013)

Das ist einfach nur traurig. Was lernen wir daraus? Selbstjustiz funktioniert in manchen Fällen wohl doch einfach besser  Also ich würde mich zumindest ärgern, wenn ich an deiner Stelle wäre, dass ich nicht einfach mit ein paar kräftig gebauten Kumpels mal ne "Probefahrt" vereinbart hätte...


----------

